# Group with an opening - Madison, WI (caveats within)



## Jarrod (Mar 3, 2011)

Due to one of our players moving to Oklahoma, my gaming group has a open slot for a player. Details:

1) 4e game at 2nd level; we just started a new campaign.
2) Playing alternate Saturday afternoons.
3) My wife and I have a toddler (2 years old) with all that implies. We can often get a babysitter, but not always. He likes people and wants them to play with him, so he can be very distracting.
4) Somewhat roleplaying focused group; I'm pushing for more (GM) but people are busy outside of game. 
5) We're in our early 30s, so anyone younger has to be willing to put up with old people


----------



## boar (Mar 3, 2011)

Player with an opening - Madison, WI! Caveats within:

1) I'm 25, so anyone older has to be willing to put up with no-good whippersnappers.

2) I'm somewhat far on the west side, so if you're way over on the east side (i.e. 60+ minutes from me), I might not be able to afford the commute.

3) I teach for a standardized test prep company, and we occasionally have marketing events on Saturdays, usually concentrated around the back-to-school season. For example, I'll be out of commission March 5, April 2, and April 9. Since you only meet every other week, I realize that missing even one session is frustrating, so I'm definitely willing to be flexible.

4) I HATE teaching classes on Saturdays and avoid it whenever possible, but it may be forced upon me down the road (fall at the earliest). In that case, I wouldn't be able to make session till later in the afternoon, like 1-2 o'clock or so.

I'm a socially configured person you wouldn't be embarrassed to have in your home. Let me know if you're okay with the above -- I hope we can make this work!


----------

